# Craftsman LT1000 electrical issue



## jmarksnyder (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently bought a 5-6 year old Craftsman LT1000 lawn tractor with a Kohler 17hp engine. Running fine until it stopped cold while mowing and I found a blown fuse (20). Replaced fuses also blew while trying to start...only one time did it actually crank over, with same result. Wiring looks original

I don't have the manual but will find the actual model number and track down a manual somewhere. Until I get that, are there any ideas on what might be the issue with this?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like a grounding or corrosion issue somewhere - id carefully check the wiring over, and see about pulling the connections ( that can be) apart to check them as well.

Wiring issues can be a serious pain.

I have an old dynamark that used those old barrel type fuses - was having endless starting issues and fuses blowing - turns out the original fuse holder was corroded - so changed that out and hasnt had a problem yet. Had one with a bad ign switch that was so worn, it caused fuses to pop as well.


----------



## jmarksnyder (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for the reply. I will check for corrosion...wouldn't be surprised as mower was stored outside under a tarp year round. Odd though that it ran fine for several mowings before this current problem.

mark


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Ground/corrosion doesn't blow fuses.
Shorts do!

Need the Sears 917.xxxxxx number to look at the proper schematic.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Sounds like a grounding or corrosion issue somewhere - id carefully check the wiring over, and see about pulling the connections ( that can be) apart to check them as well.
> 
> Wiring issues can be a serious pain.
> 
> I have an old dynamark that used those old barrel type fuses - was having endless starting issues and fuses blowing - turns out the original fuse holder was corroded - so changed that out and hasnt had a problem yet. Had one with a bad ign switch that was so worn, it caused fuses to pop as well.



.........:ditto:.... A short to ground, or a bare wire somewhere my old LT1000 used a 30 amp fuse you can find out for sure what amp fuse it uses by doing a model# search on searspartsdirect.com


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Could it be a failed starter drawing too many amps?? Just throwin ideas


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

No.
The starter might melt the wiring that connects it, but it's isolated from the fuse.
Battery>solenoid>starter>ground.


----------

